# Neue Spiele gesucht



## Frosdedje (6. März 2013)

Nachdem ich mich mit den Spielen Alan Wake (würde ich mit einer 8,5/10 bewerten), Mafia 2 (7,9/10), Tropico 4 (8,2/10) und 
The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim + Addon Dawnguard (9/10) insgesamt gut   unterhalten wurde, will ich in den nächsten Tagen mich mit ein paar neue   PC-Spiele eindecken.
Bei der Genre der Spiele bin ich relativ offen - ich  bevorzuge dabei    Rollenspiele, Strategie und auch Wirtschaftssumlationen,  die in    Richtung 
Aufbau von Industrie, ÖPNV (da habe ich Cities in Motion 2 fest   eingeplant) etc hingehen -, aber Ego-Shooter  und Onlinespiele stehen   mir nicht so.

Ich denke dabei an diese:
- Tomb Raider (2013) (?)
- Dishonored
- Risen 2
- Hitman - Absolution
Und vielleicht noch ein Spontankauf.

Gibt es dazu Vorschläge oder andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2013)

Risen 2 ist Top, zu den restlichen kann ich nix sagen. Vielleicht wäre für kleines Geld auch Saboteur interessant ( so in der Art von GTA nur im WW II )? Drakensang - Reihe , Geheimakte Tunguska oder vielleicht Overlord?


----------



## WaldemarE (6. März 2013)

hmmm wie wäre es mit The Witcher 2?


----------



## Frosdedje (6. März 2013)

WaldemarE schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm wie wäre es mit The Witcher 2?


Das Spiel habe ich schon mehr mals durchgespielt und war für mich eine der besten gewesen.

Saboteur ist notiert.

Gibt es weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## xpSyk (6. März 2013)

Spiel Hitman! und hast du schon Mass Effect gespielt? wenn nicht Trilogie hohlen und nachhohlen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2013)

Fallout 3 vielleicht noch?


----------



## wuschi (6. März 2013)

Vieleicht die Anno Teile Oder Deponia,Torchlight 1&2, Iam alive, Bastion ,From dust, deadlight... sind einige etwas Älter aber haben mir recht gut gefallen


----------



## Frosdedje (6. März 2013)

> und hast du schon Mass Effect gespielt?


1 und 2 habe ich schon durch, 3 aber habe ich aber weggelassen (was aber liegt, dass ich lieber auf einen Dienst [Steam] setze als mehrere verwalten zu müssen)



> Fallout 3 vielleicht noch?


Ist notiert. Lohnt sich auch der Griff zu New Vegas?


Edit: 
Ein Teil der Spielereihe Assassins Creed steht auch auf meiner Interessenliste.
Welcher teil wäre für einen kauf lohnenswert?


----------



## Ich00 (8. März 2013)

Assassin´s Creed ist der zweite gefolgt von dem dritten der Beste. Würd den ersten aber nicht unbedingt auslassen, auch wenn der nicht ansatzweise so gut ist wie 2 oder 3, kannst lieber Brotherhood und Revelations auslassen.

Risen 2 ist sehr gut, allerdings fand ich Risen fast besser. (beide haben aber, meiner Meinung nach ein katastrophales Kampfsystem).

Weitere Vorschläge:

Fable TLC 
ANNO 1404
Batman Arkham Asylum
Portal 2
Darksiders 2 
Trine
Mirror´s Edge


----------



## Memphys (8. März 2013)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> 1 und 2 habe ich schon durch, 3 aber habe ich aber weggelassen (was aber liegt, dass ich lieber auf einen Dienst [Steam] setze als mehrere verwalten zu müssen)
> 
> Ist notiert. Lohnt sich auch der Griff zu New Vegas?
> 
> ...


 
Assassins Creed 2, Brotherhood oder 3 imho. 

Und zum Thema Fallout: Ich find Fallout 3 wesentlich besser als New Vegas und einen großen grafischen Unterschied hast du nicht. Netterweise beides modbar. Wenn dir eins gefällt kannst du dir definitiv auch das andere besorgen, kosten ja selbst mit allen DLCs meist nurnoch um 10€.

Ansonsten werf ich hier mal FarCry 3 in den Raum... ist zwar ein Egoshooter aber hat in den Missionen auch einen genauso hohen Schleich-Anteil wie einen Boah-geil-ey-Explosionen-Anteil und wie du den Rest löst ist ja vollkommen dir überlassen. Rambo oder Assassine? Geht beides. Und macht sehr viel Laune.

SimCity 4 hast du wahrscheinlich? Ansonten: kaufen, die beste halbwegs aktuelle Wirtschaftssim am Markt imho.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. März 2013)

Frosdedje schrieb:


> Ist notiert. Lohnt sich auch der Griff zu New Vegas?


 
Ja. Für mich ist NV das wesentlich bessere Fallout als das dreier. Von der Entscheidungsfreiheit her ähnelt es den Witcher-Spielen, du kannst drei verschiedene große Fraktionen unterstützen oder dein eigenes Süppchen kochen, und daneben einen Haufen kleinere Communities unterstützen (oder ausrotten ^^). Falls du die alten Fallouts kennst, ist NV da von der Atmosphäre her auch einfach näher dran. Storytechnisch ist FO3 eigentlich nur ein Aufguss von Fallout 2, ohne aber dessen Witz zu haben. Die Bösewichte sind in FO3 auch einfach total eindimensional, während in NV jede Fraktion ihre (mehr oder weniger bösen) Beweggründe hat, ohne dass es reine schwarz-weiß-Malerei gibt.


----------



## Artifacte (14. März 2013)

Dishonored ist es definitiv wert gespielt zu werden, hatte ich mir letztes Jahr zugelegt und hatte massig Spaß damit. Ist wirklich eins der besten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe. Schöner Grafikstil, geniales Kampfsystem und große Entscheidungsfreiheit. Die Geschichte ist allerdings eher Durchschnitt, aber keinesfalls störend. 
Assassins Creed 2 ist super, bewegende und nachvollziehbare Geschichte mit tollen Spielmechaniken. Brotherhood hat mich eher gelangweilt und wirkte für mich wie ein etwas schlechterer Aufguss und von Revelations müssen wir erst gar nicht reden, dass ist so langweilig, dass ichs immernoch nicht durch hab... -.-'
Zum Dreier kann ich leider nichts sagen, bisher noch nicht gespielt. Allerdings hab ich von ein paar Kumpels mitbekommen, dass es auch super sein soll.


----------



## Voleur40 (20. März 2013)

Hi Leute bin neu hier und hoffe das ich hier richtig bin ich suche spiele die genau auf so einem spielprinzip basieren wie klomanager oder crimefighter die sind richtig geil und machen bock ich zocke immer mit kollegen zu 4 wo mann sich halt jede runde abwechselt wäre echt cool wenn ihr noch mehr solcher art kennt die jetzt nicht 1gb groß sind und auf 1pc gehen würde mich auf schnelle antwort freuen 


Peter Steffen - Crime Fighter - 1993 - YouTube crime fighter
Lets Trash Klomanager Deluxe [German/Deutsch] Das Scheisshausimperium - YouTube klomanager


----------

